# Dr J is at it again!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

this lady can really fish & catch!!:fishing:

http://www.tidalfish.com/forums/che.../225251-where-everyone-big-tiles-seabass.html


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Have you been to her web site? Great site! Nice fish too!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Have you been to her web site? Great site! Nice fish too!


yes and the site is very informative!!!


----------

